# Question on canning potatoes...time? precook?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I read somewhere that you should pre-boil the potatoes and soak them in lemon juice.....do you?

I was just going to cut the skin off and cube them in 1 inch pieces. I read that 35 minutes is the time. Can anyone give a quick idea on what they do? Thanks.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't even take the skins off. 

Lemon juice will help keep the color but it isn't needed. I am not sure what the advantage of pre-cookings could be, maybe to reduce expansion while processing. Personally I fill about 3/4 of the way full with potatoes then fill to the headspace then process for whatever the book says (it has been a few months and I don't remember the times).


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I dont precook either. I do take off the skins and cut them up into chunks.


----------



## GrandmaKitty (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never precooked, either.

If you've never used canned potatoes, understand that they don't *act* like fresh.  They will never mash nicely or taste exactly like fresh. 

They kind of take on a greyish color, and they're best used in stews, casseroles, or fried in (preferably) bacon grease. Some say they take on a different kind of "metallic" taste.

Before you do a lot of them, try them to see if you like them. You can try a can from the grocery store and they're similar to home-canned.

Can I post a link to Mrs Survival, or is that a no-no? Somebody was asking about canned potato uses there just recently. Home Canned Potato - use? - MrsSurvival Discussion Forums


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

I find the canned potatoes from the grocery store tend to have the metallic taste and are not nearly as good as home canned. One nice thing about canned potatoes is that they are pre-cooked in the jar so all you need to do is get them hot and serve them. Makes for quick breakfasts.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the greyish tint after canning must come from maybe older potatoes.Mine stay white. Once , years ago, they had that greyish color. Starch? I don't know. I think different kinds of potatoes would affect that also.I can all my smaller potatoes and also the remaining potato from seed potatoes after I cut off the eyes. (As long as they were not treated with anything)

I love using them for scalloped potatoes. I drain them, slice & toss them in a brownie pan, grate asagio cheese (lots! yum!) and sauteed onions.A liittle milk on the bottom of the pan.Mix well and layer more asagio cheese on top, bake (350F) til golden brown ontop & melted cheese.Since the potatoes were already cooked, the prep time doesn't take long. >


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Turkeyfether said:


> I think the greyish tint after canning must come from maybe older potatoes.Mine stay white. Once , years ago, they had that greyish color. Starch? I don't know. I think different kinds of potatoes would affect that also.



I agree, probably depends on the variety. Mine seem to all be grayish or all stay white. I rarely can fresh potatoes unless I have too many to eat late summer. I usually can the ones I don't eat in the winter when they start getting soft and sprouting to keep them from going to waste.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never had potatoes that turn grey, but when I cut them up I throw them in a large bowl with water in it~~and a splash of vinegar. This seems to rinse off the starch from the cubing. 

I cube up the potatoes using a pampered chef garnisher THE PAMPERED CHEF Crinkle Cutter / Slicer / Chopper / Garnisher Krinkle w/ Guard | eBay

that cuts the cubes with ripples. This garnisher allows me to cut up a 10lb bag in a hurry! After I have a huge bowl full I start placing the cubes into freshly washed jars. After all the jars are full, I add salt and cover with boiling water. Add the lids & rings and pressure can for 40 minutes.

These get used up fast for breakfasts fried potatoes, soups and stews, and even used for a quick potato salad. Glad that new crop potatoes will be coming on soon. I want to can up all of my 20oz pints+ jars.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My potatoes don't turn gray either. I use them mainly in soups and casseroles. I think there is a huge difference in the taste of home canned potatoes and store bought canned potatoes.


----------

